# Smoked duck?



## aesthete (Nov 26, 2008)

I grabbed a few ducks from the farmer's market, planning on adding them to my smoker with the turkey tomorrow. are the weight:time ratios going to be the same as turkey times? i've never smoked duck before so i'd appreciate any advice


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

I pull them when the temperture reaches 160* --- Tent and rest for 10-15 minutes...

Have Fun!


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 26, 2008)

> i've never smoked duck before



Me neither, but it sure sounds good.  Thanks for the info, UB.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> Me neither, but it sure sounds good. Thanks for the info, UB.


 
Your first cooking lesson when you get to Virginny will be Smoked Duck & Andouille Gumbo....


----------



## fireweaver (Nov 26, 2008)

they have smoked ducks lying about down in Va, Bob?  huh!  my answer was going to be "go to the asian market, and get yourself an expertly prepared delicious duck for crazy cheap", though that technique is pretty basic.


----------



## jminion (Nov 26, 2008)

I smoke at higher pit temps using fruitwoods. With a small knife I make a number of slits in the skin to allow the fat run out (duck has a lot) so the skin will chrisp up.

Jim


----------



## aesthete (Nov 27, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I pull them when the temperture reaches 160* --- Tent and rest for 10-15 minutes...
> 
> Have Fun!



any approx idea if the minutes per pound will be close? i'm going to try to put them in so the ducks and turkey are done at the same time. (this is harder than you might imagine.. i'm smoking a turkey, frying two turkeys, ovenroasting a turkey, and smoking two ducks... all need to be ready remotely close to each other


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry I can't help you with the minutes per pound rule of thumb. I don't know the size of your Turkey, ducks or the temperature your cooking etc -- but logically the ducks are somewhat smaller and will/should/could take less time to reach 160*--- At BBQ temps (225*-250*) I would plan on 2 1/2 -3 1/2 hours + or -

If your final desired results are ducks with a crisp skin then you will need to kick the temperature up considerably to roasting temps...At least in the 300* + range. Pricking the skin (not the meat) with a meat fork in several places so the fat will render off will help the skin to crisp...Making small slits with a sharp knife will also work...You may want to place a pan under the duck(s) to catch the fat for other/later uses....

Also you may want to consider cooking the ducks for a couple of hours with the turkey -- laying on some smoke flavor...then take them in the house and finish off in a hot (400*-450*) oven. This may help your timing, and will certainly help with crisping up the skin...

If a crsip skin is not your objective then just cook with the Turkey to 160*...Tent with foil...rest for 10-15 minutes...Slice and serve.

HTH..

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------

